# Only CA & MD IRC Sprinkler



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 22, 2015)

Does your state currently adopt the IRC sprinkler provisions?

According to the 2015 JULY/AUGUST NFPA Journal only CA & MD has adopt the IRC NFPA D.

"California and Maryland are the two states in the nation that currently require the installation of fire sprinklers in all new construction of one- and two-family homes."

"In 2011, California became one of two states (joining Maryland) that requires fire sprinkler systems be installed in new one- and two- family homes." - See more at: http://sprinkler.blog.nfpa.org/california/


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 22, 2015)

Nope

(12) Section R313, Automatic Fire Sprinkler Systems, is deleted in its entirety.

We have exceptions under the IBC

(12) Delete Subsection 903.2.8 and replace with the following:

"1. An approved automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3 shall be provided in all Group R buildings meeting any of the following criteria:

"a. 9 or more transient guests or 8 or more transient guestrooms;

"b. 9 or more occupants in other than dwelling units;

"c. 5 or more dwelling units; or

"d. more than 2 stories.

"2. In lieu of the above required automatic sprinkler system in buildings not more than three stories above the lowest level of exit discharge, each transient guestroom may be provided with at least one door leading directly to an exterior exit access that leads directly to approved exits.

"3. "Transient guest" for the purpose of this subsection shall mean an occupant who is primarily transient in nature, staying at one location for 30 days or less."

"4. "The requirements for automatic sprinkler systems for R-4 occupancies are found in ARM


----------



## JBI (Jul 23, 2015)

NYS currently requires them only if 3 stories above grade, and are currently based on the 2006 I-Codes. We are preparing to update to the 2015 and the issue is still under consideration by our Codes Council, so Ill have to get back to you in a few months.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 23, 2015)

What about other states that are still under the 2006 or earlier editions?

VA permits a fire extinguisher in lieu of NFPA 13D.


----------



## steveray (Jul 23, 2015)

We have a big push here now as most other places I am sure. I personally hope it doesn't happen (It won't for our 2012 adoption at least), mainly for fiscal reasons. For the amount of new homes we build here in the in the NE, it would save alot more lives to mandate HW smokes and CO's at some $ value of remodeling in all homes, not just new.

We have a brand new apartment complex in town that has 4 frozen/ broken sprinkler pipes it's first winter...Now what is the cost per life saved.


----------

